# Hotel in Dublin City - Close to all shopping



## Happy Girl (15 Sep 2009)

Myself sister & I are thinking of hitting Dublin for a bit of a shopping blitz around end of November for 2 nights. Can anybody recommend a very central hotel which wont break the bank but is clean and comfy. We stayed in the Camden Court Hotel last year which was fab but a little too quiet to walk to when taxis not available.


----------



## Guest128 (15 Sep 2009)

Buswells hotel on Molesworth St, right beside the Dáil is very central and seems to get good reviews here:


----------



## Locke (15 Sep 2009)

http://www.ocallaghanhotels.com/dublinmain/stephens_green.aspx

O' Callaghans, just off Stephens Green, toddling distance to Grafton Street. Very nice hotel and great price for it's location. Staying again there soon, €99 for the room.

Trip Advisor Reviews:


----------



## chrisboy (15 Sep 2009)

Happy Girl said:


> Myself sister & I are thinking of hitting Dublin for a bit of a shopping blitz around end of November for 2 nights. Can anybody recommend a very central hotel which wont break the bank but is clean and comfy. We stayed in the Camden Court Hotel last year which was fab but a little too quiet to walk to when taxis not available.




Work in town days and nights, take it from me, there is never a time these days when taxis are not available!


----------



## notagardener (17 Sep 2009)

We were at a music concert in Dublin City recently. We stayed in the Paramount Hotel, just off Parliament Street off Temple Bar. The bar of the Hotel is the Turk's Head pub - very lively. Room was very clean (the missus said she'd definately stay again...and believe me she is one fussy lady) price was very reasonable and there's no need for a taxi as you're right in the city centre.


----------



## Silver2 (21 Sep 2009)

Happy Girl,

Thinking of doing something similar: Did you book anywhere yet, and if you did, did you get a good deal? Thanks..


----------



## oldtimer (22 Sep 2009)

You will not get a more central hotel than the Arlington Hotel on O'Connell Bridge. It is an okay 3* hotel, very busy, with entertainment every night. Have stayed there three times through  - €99 for 3 nights midweek or 2 nights week-end, breakfast included.


----------



## Goomigen (22 Sep 2009)

Try Wynnes on Abbey Street, old fashioned, quiet but very comfortable with great food and a very pleasant bar for a nightcap. 2 minutes walk from Henry Street, 10 minutes from Grafton Street.  On the Luas to Heuston Station and with taxis literally seconds away.


----------



## Silver2 (22 Sep 2009)

Hey Guys..

Cheers for the idea's !!!


----------



## DavyJones (26 Oct 2009)

Anyone ever stay in the Abbey Hotel on middle Abbey street?


----------



## MaryBe (26 Oct 2009)

DavyJones said:


> Anyone ever stay in the Abbey Hotel on middle Abbey street?


 Was at a few courses there but never stayed.  I believe it is not a very safe street at night but will stand corrected if someone can shed some light on this.  I would normally stay in the Gresham - it's just around the corner.


----------



## foxylady (23 Nov 2009)

MaryBM said:


> Was at a few courses there but never stayed. I believe it is not a very safe street at night but will stand corrected if someone can shed some light on this. I would normally stay in the Gresham - it's just around the corner.


 
Most streets in Dublin city centre are not safe late at night


----------



## dereko1969 (23 Nov 2009)

foxylady said:


> Most streets in Dublin city centre are not safe late at night


 
Have to say I think that's rubbish. I would think that most of the main city centre streets are so busy that they're actually safer than quiet side streets. Abbey Street is grand as are most streets, you just have to have your wits about you.


----------

